# Model 3 Performance tire factory setup is AWFUL



## Andy Kaplan (Dec 1, 2018)

I’ve been a very, very happy Model 3 Performance owner for about 2.5 years….it’s really the best car I’ve ever owned.

But

The whole factory wheel/tire setup is impractical, at least for the Northeast, and really awful without a spare.

First, when I bought it (December 2018), it was only possible to get it delivered with summer tires. It was delivered on a day where it was about 32 degrees — well below the acceptable temp for those tires. Summer tires are wildly impractical for the Northeast, unless you’re willing to commit to switching summer and winter tires every year. It should be possible to get the car with all season tires. 

Second, even more importantly: the low profile tires (and somewhat weak wheels) have made for a TERRIBLE experience. The tires are so thin that hitting a pothole — of which there are a ZILLION here — means a high likelihood of a flat and/or a bent rim. And of course, no spare…so: in the 2.5 years I’ve been an owner, I’ve gone through about 7 (!) tires and had three bent rims. The final straw was getting a flat on an interstate last week (couldn't fix with the flat repair tools I had). Overall, it took five hours to deal with between towing and getting home. Just terrible. I was really at my breaking point.

So I finally bought after-market 18” wheels from T Sportline and new tires (Michelin pilot sport 4 all seasons). It’s already so, so much better: the car is noticeably quieter; the handling seems to be almost or as good; the ride is a bit less harsh; and the acceleration might even be a touch better.

I strongly, strongly suggest that Tesla offer wheel/tire options for the Model 3 Performance going forward. I was on the verge of giving up on the car that was otherwise the best I”ve ever owned.

And for those of you who are still struggling, SWITCH!

- Andy


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a set of the20” Zero G Tesla wheels and Michelin Pilot Sport 4S on my Performance 3 and I love them. The ride quality is no much better than the 18” Yokohama’s I use in the winter. Mind you those are winter tires and they’re noisy as hell so I can’t wait to pull them off in the spring.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Andy Kaplan said:


> First, when I bought it (December 2018), it was only possible to get it delivered with summer tires. It was delivered on a day where it was about 32 degrees


Yeah, I don't know how Tesla gets away with delivering cars with summer tires in the winter.
If you look up the tires on TireRack, you can find this note:

_Note: Tires exposed to temperatures of 20 degrees F (-7 degrees C) or lower must be permitted to gradually return to temperatures of at least 40 degrees F (5 degrees C) for at least 24 hours before they are flexed in any manner, such as by adjusting inflation pressures, mounting them on wheels or using them to support, roll or drive a vehicle._​​_Flexing of the specialized rubber compounds used in Max Performance Summer tires during cold-weather use can result in irreversible compound cracking. Compound cracking is not a warrantable condition because it occurs as the result of improper use or storage, tires exhibiting compound cracking must be replaced._​
Because of this, I try to never use these tires below 40 F.



Andy Kaplan said:


> I strongly, strongly suggest that Tesla offer wheel/tire options for the Model 3 Performance going forward.


At the very least, have an option for all-season tires on the performance wheels.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I agree. I took delivery 09/2018 and sold the silly 20" wheel/tire combo ASAP. I knew there would be durability problems and I also have family in Phila. So I have to have cold weather tires. I have driven on the Michelin Pilot Super sport in 42 degree weather. RWD Dodge Magnum. It was pretty exciting. The tires were very hard and traction was limited. 
FFor the 3 I went with 18" Titan 7's because they are ~18lb vs 33lb stock and now I have sidewall. Instant ride improvement and I can drive in the winter with my Michelin Primacy MXM4 245/48-18.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Andy Kaplan said:


> I've been a very, very happy Model 3 Performance owner for about 2.5 years….it's really the best car I've ever owned.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Been driving in Chicago all my life and the first time I experienced winter/tire issues was with my Honda Accord. Came with 19" wheels and although all-season, were low profile. Took all of one week before I got my first flat and another month before my 2nd. A year later I traded in the Accord for my M3P and bought a set of 18s and winter tires before the first snowfall. As @TrevP notes, they don't compare to the stock wheels/tires. They feel very sluggish and horrible. I look forward to every spring so I can put on my stock setup.

On a related note, what Tesla is doing with the M3P is no different then most other car manufacturers. I had a Mazda Speed3 about 10 years ago and they too came with summer only tires. Even being a front wheel drive car I literally couldn't get out of my parking lot on our first snowfall. Had to call off of work with just a 1/4" of snow. Pretty embarrassing living in Chicago 😂

Had issues with a Ford Mustang I owned a while back and had to toss sand bags in the trunk. Yet somehow Ford sells plenty in Chicago. Even with all that said, I anticipate my retirement car (a C8 Vette) will cause me all sorts of aggravation. Sometimes we deal with the issues for the cars we love


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Been driving in Chicago all my life and the first time I experienced winter/tire issues was with my Honda Accord. Came with 19" wheels and although all-season, were low profile. Took all of one week before I got my first flat and another month before my 2nd. A year later I traded in the Accord for my M3P and bought a set of 18s and winter tires before the first snowfall. As @TrevP notes, they don't compare to the stock wheels/tires. They feel very sluggish and horrible. I look forward to every spring so I can put on my stock setup.
> 
> On a related note, what Tesla is doing with the M3P is no different then most other car manufacturers. I had a Mazda Speed3 about 10 years ago and they too came with summer only tires. Even being a front wheel drive car I literally couldn't get out of my parking lot on our first snowfall. Had to call off of work with just a 1/4" of snow. Pretty embarrassing living in Chicago 😂
> 
> Had issues with a Ford Mustang I owned a while back and had to toss sand bags in the trunk. Yet somehow Ford sells plenty in Chicago. Even with all that said, I anticipate my retirement car (a C8 Vette) will cause me all sorts of aggravation. Sometimes we deal with the issues for the cars we love


You guys should try the Pirelli Sottozero winter tires. Yes, you give up a bit of winter grip but not a lot and you're not gonna be climbing the walls wanting to take them off as they are really nice handling on any pavement that's not too warm. They work good off-road too. I have the Sottozero II's in 18" on my Performance Model 3 and my wife has the Sottozero III's on her RWD Model 3. I actually prefer the II's on bare pavement - they are a little more sport oriented and a little smoother and quieter but we are talking small differences here as both these tires are far smoother and quieter than any other dedicated winter tire I've tried. The III's probably have the edge in winter traction but, again, the differences are small. The II's are essentially equal to the OEM Michelin MXM4's in terms of noise and ride quality and probably a touch sportier as long as the rubber compound doesn't get overheated from driving near the limit or driving at high speed at temperatures above 55 F or so. The III's are slightly on the other side of the spectrum when compared to the OEM Michelin's. But, in terms of snow or ice, there is no comparison, both of these tires are like night and day difference to any all-season radial I've tried.


----------

